# Anyone ever run dustasteride? Notice any sides?



## goodgodimugly (Feb 14, 2011)

I want to run this when I run my AI, but I'm scared the extra DHT will kill my hair. I was thinking of running dustasteride at .5mg, twice a week. I've read about finasteride and dustasteride killing your libido permanentely, and other crazy shit


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 15, 2011)

def. fucks with your libido... but i would run it as prescribed from the DR. every day at 1mg. Run for atleast 1 month before you do anything that will mess with dht otherwise you wont see any results from it.


----------



## toothache (Feb 15, 2011)

I've taken either finasteride or dutasteride for over 10 years now and I've never had any issues with libido or other side effects.


----------



## timeswift (Feb 18, 2011)

finasteride is very safe in my opinion i've been taking it for ten years and have not noticed any side effects.  I feel it is safe and effective but you have to use it early before you loose you hair. Not sure if it can protect your hair from steroids.  

Anyone know about this, i'm planning to run Oxymetholone or Anadrol and worried i might loose my hair despite running finasteride.

I never used Advodart or dustasteride so i'm not sure about that , however i've read it is more effective in saving your hair follicles from damage or loss.


----------

